
How to build your own content curation pipeline - jacobobryant
https://jacobobryant.com/post/2019/pipeline/
======
jacobobryant
I've recently started working on a general-purpose recommender system that
uses Atom/RSS feeds as the main data source. So now I'm trying to make it
easier for people to generate those feeds, hence this article.

